# General > General Knives & Blades >  Bluejeans And Bronze

## crashdive123

I still need to give it an edge and make some pants for it.  Steel is D2.  Blade length is about 4 inches and overall length is just shy of 9 inches.  The finger guard is from a section of bronze pipe.  Pins are brass.  Red liner.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sparky93

Very cool knife!

----------


## gryffynklm

Crash, another fine blade. I'd love to see the CrashBlade show room.

----------


## Pal334

You are doing great!  How long does it take you to turn out these masterpieces.  Just getting better and better

----------


## Rick

Cool beans, brother. That is one sweet knife. Everyone you make seems to be a different design and all of them have eye appeal. Little surprise since your pics are so dang good. You've got a great eye!

----------


## crashdive123

I try not to think about how long they take.  The finger guards are relatively new to me so it takes a bit.  I'd guess this one has about 25 hours in it (cutting blade, profiling, grinding, heat treating, finger guard, homemade micarta).  One thing that is saving me time is that I started using a soft wheel (8 inch contact wheel covered with 1/4 inch felt).  This blade has zero hand sanding on it.  Before I made the soft wheel, I would have several hours in hand sanding on some blades.  Practicing and listening to my two mentors has helped immensely as well.

----------


## canid

very handsome. Nice handle geometry on that one.

----------


## woodsman86

Wow, that knife really flows. Great Piece!!

----------


## Winter

The sculpting on the guard looks great. Nice looking knife.

----------


## wonderingman

Very cool knife looks like you have a very good hand at making them.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Time to pick one or 5 designs and put your marketing hat on! Looks real good!

----------


## Winter

Marketing makes it into "wo#k"

That word is banned here.

----------


## Skinner

Looking Every time .You Said the Guard Is Made from Bronze Pipe Did you Flatten it Or Just find a Really thick Pice.I'm Tinkering With Guards And For Now I'm Cutting 2 Pices for Each Side Shape And Pin them Into Place.And then Finish and Polish . Then Add Handles . Now On Liners What Are they Made Out Of Plastic Or Something Else.

----------


## Woodmaster750

Okay where's MINE. LOL. Very nice.

----------


## CuriousBear

that is one sexy blade!

----------


## crashdive123

> Looking Every time .You Said the Guard Is Made from Bronze Pipe Did you Flatten it Or Just find a Really thick Pice.I'm Tinkering With Guards And For Now I'm Cutting 2 Pices for Each Side Shape And Pin them Into Place.And then Finish and Polish . Then Add Handles . Now On Liners What Are they Made Out Of Plastic Or Something Else.


The pipe was large - about a six inch diameter.  I was sliced into "rings".  I cut a section of one of the rings to length.  One side will be convex and the other concave.  I grind off those sides to flatten them and then grind to ends to square them up.  I mounted a small motor I picked up at a flea market to a board and put a thin cutting wheel on it and built a cutting table to rest the work piece on.  I use the blade to slice the notch for the blade (on this style guard).

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> Crash, another fine blade. I'd love to see the CrashBlade show room.


ditto

do you have a display case for your knives ?

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  I've got a few on hand, but have given quite a few away.  Recently began selling a couple.

----------


## crashdive123

Skinner - here are a few pics of the bronze I was using and the slot cutter I made.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sparky93

Cool custom tool, where did you get the brass at?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Crash! I really like the slot cutter! Haw many rpm's?

----------


## crashdive123

> Cool custom tool, where did you get the brass at?


I bought some equipment from a maker that decided to stop making knives.  With that equipment I picked up some brass/bronze/steel/titanium.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash! I really like the slot cutter! Haw many rpm's?


Not sure, but it is not a powerful motor.  Eventually I'll replace it with something bigger (always on the lookout for motors) - one that I can use to cut steel as well.  I still need to build a better platform and a steel, instead of a wooden tool rest.

----------


## Rick

Very inventive, Mr. Dive. Being able to make something out of nothing is a great talent. Nice job.

----------


## Sparky93

> I bought some equipment from a maker that decided to stop making knives.  With that equipment I picked up some brass/bronze/steel/titanium.


Watcha got in mind for the titanium?

----------


## crashdive123

Dive knives.

----------


## Skinner

Now I Have a Idea Of What you Were Explaing . And Love the Redneck Cutter Need to Find 2 Motors Hopefully 1 HP or So 1 For that Cutter thing to Use On My End and Another to try to Build My DYI Sander. They Replaced the Wheels On All the Pump Jacks At work today And I Got the Wheels and Short Axles .They Saw Junk I Saw A Project to Do. And All the Wheels Have 2 Sets Of Berrings. I'll Post Pics In another Thread Later.

----------

